# Anyone else a Vaje fan?



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

I enjoyed seeing everyones LP stashes so I figured it would be cool to see if anyone else likes Viaje as much as I do. Here is my stash that is still growing. Some of them have 1 year of age on them but a lot are only a few months old. The box of Super Shots is the 10 gauge with 23 inside, the C-4s I have 19 in an Alec Bradley box. All together I counted 115 Viaje cigars alone. Still only two Zombies but hoping to get more, and thank you to all you great brothers and sisters out there have helped me down my slope


----------



## WV_cigar_guy (Feb 19, 2012)

All those Viajes look amazing, Brad. Amazing collection! I have not had one yet, but I'm sure when I do they will be as good as everyone claims


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

That is sick!!! In the good way! I Have a few viaje sticks but have yet to smoke one...they look so perfect that I just like to handle and smell them...num num num num num


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice collection Brad! Personally I haven't tried a Viaje yet, but it's on my list to try after I get through all the stuff I have on hand now.


----------



## cigaraddict (Dec 24, 2011)

I don`t know how you got a third of a box of Friends and Family. but bravo sir!  Viaje is probably my second favorite company; keep up the good work. :dude:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

hey brad is your addy in your profile? and when are you going on vacation? :eyebrows:


----------



## TheTomcat (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice stash! SUPER SHOTS!!! (raising arm)


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice stash. mine use to look like that when Veeral aka: Batista30 was pulling off those amazing group buys.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Oddly enough I'm not fond of the Viaje's I find them too spicy/peppery


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I have a full box plus of Satoris (original release), and 2 to 3 of each: S&Bs (most releases), Late Harvest, WLP, F&F, C4, 10ga, 12ga, Platino Lanceros, Oro Reservas, Samurai, etc.... yeh, I have a few Viajes.
Infact, Im enjoyinga Friends & Family right now!

I like the Oro & Platinos ROTT, but most the S&Bs and other LE smokes are so-so ROTT. Thats why I try and smoke one fresh and see how they are. Then throw a few back in the Viaje boxes I have (for just Viajes) to let rest. The new Winter Classic WLP was pretty good ROTT. I was quite suprised a LE Viaje was smoking nicely fresh.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

I am a huge Satori fan !!!! Shawn, is your beautiful daughters name Satori ??


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks good Brad, I'll help add to it next time we smoke together bro.


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

I have yet to see the Satori's around here so I have only had one. It has been so long I completely forgot about that line. Good to hear from you Shawn I hope life is treating you better. 

Dave sorry we couldn't hook up yesterday let me know how things went.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

BlackandGold508 said:


> I am a huge Satori fan !!!! Shawn, is your beautiful daughters name Satori ??


Yes sir it is. My avator pic is from Halloween. Now she is 13months old and a handful of laughter.


----------



## mikel1128 (Mar 26, 2012)

Very nice collection. Makes me want to try a few.


----------



## paul01036 (Nov 29, 2008)

skfr518 said:


> I enjoyed seeing everyones LP stashes so I figured it would be cool to see if anyone else likes Viaje as much as I do. Here is my stash that is still growing. Some of them have 1 year of age on them but a lot are only a few months old. The box of Super Shots is the 10 gauge with 23 inside, the C-4s I have 19 in an Alec Bradley box. All together I counted 115 Viaje cigars alone. Still only two Zombies but hoping to get more, and thank you to all you great brothers and sisters out there have helped me down my slope


Can I say I'm jelous!!


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

Excellent looking stash!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

looks like a pyramid scheme! nice stash.


----------



## grapplefu (Jan 16, 2011)

Sweet! Let me know if you need help smoking any of them lol


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Just smoking my first WMD. What a little fire cracker! I'm a fan now!


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

skfr518 said:


> I enjoyed seeing everyones LP stashes so I figured it would be cool to see if anyone else likes Viaje as much as I do. Here is my stash that is still growing. Some of them have 1 year of age on them but a lot are only a few months old. The box of Super Shots is the 10 gauge with 23 inside, the C-4s I have 19 in an Alec Bradley box. All together I counted 115 Viaje cigars alone. Still only two Zombies but hoping to get more, and thank you to all you great brothers and sisters out there have helped me down my slope


That, sir, is some seriously beautiful ceegar p0rn!!
So, Viajes.....I'm relatively new to them. I've got some resting for a while in my cooli--a WMD, a FOAB, and a Mystery, a few Reserves, a C-4, a few Super Shots--and so far I've smoked a SS and a new FOAB. 
I really like the marketing and concept behind them. C'mon, the Doom Saloon and a Skull and Bones?? That label was made for the Saloon! I like all the limited releases and changes in the blends.
Having said that, I feel, so far, they don't live up to the hype. Don't get me wrong, I do like the taste...a great smoke, hearty, robust, spicey, leather, wood....but they seem one-dimensional. Nothing really changes throughout the whole stick. 
So, for the hype and the price, wish there was more to it, but it is a good stick, lots of smoke, lots of fun.
Damn, when all is said and done.....I nubbed this FOAB just last night!!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Brad, I'm not showing you ANY more of my Viaje!!!! Next thing I know they will show up in your pictures! :spank:


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

i'm a huge Viaje fan, My fav cigar's by far.


----------



## Dr. Nick (Jan 12, 2010)

I Love Viaje! Probably my second favorite brand. The Oro is my favorite so far. I love the complex & unusual spices I pick up on my palate that aren't in any other cigars I've tried.


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

If you guys can please post up some of your pictures! I would love to see what other ones people are smoking. I am still looking for the Satoris.

As far as the cigar itself I would have to agree with Doom that there isn't a whole lot of flavor change through out some of the sticks. Especially the short ones. What I like about them tho is that there is a ton of flavor and strength right off the bat and through out, although it doesn't change much through out. My personal favorite is the C-4 right now. I only have about 20 or so left  The next favorite was the S&B mystery box press. I really really enjoyed my first Zombie that I got from DavO, he was kind enough to help me out with a few and Smelvis graciously gave me one too, so I am going to have to try those again after a few weeks of rest in my humi.


----------



## Slowreaction (Aug 21, 2011)

Heres my small stash.


----------



## grapplefu (Jan 16, 2011)

My little collection. Most of the boxes are about 3/4 full


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Here are a couple I own...never smoked yet...

Satori









C-4









Forgot the name of this one...









Holiday blend









Skull n bones









I think I have a few more but no photos


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Awesome looking stashes guys!!!


----------



## volpow61 (May 22, 2012)

Great collection i have one of the friends and family wondering if you have smoked any yet and if so how was it?


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey Nick welcome to puff and I just smoked one about two weeks ago. Personally I thought it was delicious! My friend who I smoked one with wasn't overly impressed, he said it was not a bad cigar by any means just not impressed I guess. Anyways let me know how you enjoy yours.


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

Viaje's are one brand I haven't tried yet. They are on the short list though...just have to get around to getting some. Based on what everyone's said about this brand, I'm really looking forward to trying them someday.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Umm.... no comment?

Naw, idk, it's hit or miss. I really like some of the blends after some good rest but others just kinda suck ass. The regular lines are solid but don't really have anything to command the higher pricing, or lack of ability to find them cheaper online. Now that the regular lines are only going to be released once a year too.... it's really a shame. Regardless of blend imho any new release needs a good 60-90 days in the humi for optimal results & burn. there's definitely some Winners in the portfolio & I'd have to say I definitely like me some Viaje. :thumb:

My stash is pretty minimal though. Smoked & gifted away most of the 5-15 sticks of each release I bought last year. coincidentally I just took this pic a few nights ago. To think about 5 months ago it was chuck full of nothing but Viaje. :laugh:









have a small humi w/ a couple Zombies, Skull & Bones, Winter & ???? probably some randoms, oh think I have one C4 left....


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks great Sarge! Only one C-4 you say........hmmmm


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice stash ya got there Brad


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ok so I did not take pictures but my stash has grown to 157 viajes, I added atleast 7 roman candles and a bunch of new moabs and foabs and of course a box of zombies


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

all those Viajes look good, I have never tried one, but I will start to look into getting a few to try...


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

I tried a Zombie - it didn't make me want any more. I then bought a fiver of S&B WMD - I can't seem to find enough!


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

Why is this the first time I've seen this thread!? I'm liking it.

As for my Viajes, I have a Sumerfest, a MOAB, a Little boy, Reserve, Pig tailed Viaje (not sure what it exactly is), and 2 TNTs. I bought one C-4 but didn't smoke it, I bombed it cause it was on their wish list...now I can't find another. 

Very nice stashes guys...keep the pics coming!


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

BaconStrips said:


> I bought one C-4 but didn't smoke it, I bombed it cause it was on their wish list...now I can't find another.


Cigar earth says they have them in stock...


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Gentlemen I have plenty of MOABs FOABs WMDs TNTs and C4s if interested please pm me


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

skfr518 said:


> Gentlemen I have plenty of MOABs FOABs WMDs TNTs and C4s if interested please pm me


Curiosity is getting to me, but I haven't smoked enough of them to know if they are something I will like. Maybe I'll spark up the MOAB today and let you know.


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

i believe most of my viaje stash came from Brad! lol


----------



## Ants (May 30, 2012)

Oh yeah, huge vaj fan here. Wait, what?

Nice stashes gents!


----------



## jmj_203 (Mar 16, 2011)

Come on it took until Anthony, I've been waiting to say that for weeks...And yes, I'm a huge VAJ fan! Dadun Dun
1


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

Lol. how can a typo come from the biggest viaje fan? im gonna have to tell Farkas about this....


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

View attachment 70601
Here is my Viaje stash,

View attachment 70601


If any of you are still looking for MOABs, FOABs, or WMDs, Rockys Cigars in New York has them in stock.

Jake


----------



## mattehh (Jan 21, 2011)

So this is a friend of mine. This is his little collection of just one cigar of each type. He is missing some of the core line stuff just cause he hasnt put them in there yet but you can see a lot of the LE. Also you will see one in amongst them that no one has.


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

Here is an older pic of my Viaje stash. Need to take an update one. Sorry for all the other dog rockets taking up space in the pic! LOL!:mrgreen:


----------



## Heartsandspades (Aug 22, 2012)

tried a honey and hand-grenade the other day, (my first taste of viaje), and i wasn't into it at all.. uniform taste of leather throughout, brief taste of dark chocolate and then it was gone.. my buddy told me they're hit or miss from his experience.. seemed well made and burned even.. hope to try more.


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

The HHG is a completely different cigar from most Viaje lines, try a few more and see what you think. Sorry that one wasn't up your alley


----------



## djsmiles (Aug 4, 2012)

I had a TNT that I got from the Ninja in the n00b sampler swap. I am now hooked.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Here's my stash... (minus 15 more HHGs that are inbound)









I think the HHGs are going to be fantastic with time. Smoked one today and it was a pain in ass but it's been off the truck for less than 24 hours and even then I was getting hints of what's to come. Dark chocolate, honey, and a lot of (to me any how) S&B WMD. I bet 6 months from now I'll be kicking myself for not getting more!


----------



## The_Chosen_One (Aug 18, 2012)

This thread has put me on a minor quest to try a few but it seems almost none of my local shops carry em. I did spot a few white labels at one shop but it appears there are a few white label releases? These would most likely be a newer one I'd guess and look like similar or the same to the ones in Chris's pic a few posts up. Can anyone shed a little light on these for me? As to which one's they might be and if they are worth giving a shot?


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

The_Chosen_One said:


> This thread has put me on a minor quest to try a few but it seems almost none of my local shops carry em. I did spot a few white labels at one shop but it appears there are a few white label releases? These would most likely be a newer one I'd guess and look like similar or the same to the ones in Chris's pic a few posts up. Can anyone shed a little light on these for me? As to which one's they might be and if they are worth giving a shot?


Depending on which White Label Project (thats what they are called) you have access to. The most recent is the WLP is the stuffed turkey from last year. large RG and about 5.5 inches long. Very good smoke. The Winter Classic is a smell RG, about 5 inch smoke, and it is one of my got to smokes. Both can still be found on the net if you look really hard.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Some of you guys have AMAZING Viaje stashes! Brad, yours is just insane! My Viaje collection is fairly small at this point.

3 Satoris
2 Platinos
1 Oro
1 Little Boy
1 Fat Man
1 Zombie

I've smoked a couple of the Fat Man and Little Boy and decided they needed a lot of rest (also heard rumor that the red S&Bs aren't as good as the others). Smoked 1 TNT and I think it would be fantastic with a minimum of a year of rest. Smoked one C-4 and I enjoyed it, but I wasn't blown away. Smoked 1 Satori and loved it!


----------



## The_Chosen_One (Aug 18, 2012)

chris1360 said:


> Depending on which White Label Project (thats what they are called) you have access to. The most recent is the WLP is the stuffed turkey from last year. large RG and about 5.5 inches long. Very good smoke. The Winter Classic is a smell RG, about 5 inch smoke, and it is one of my got to smokes. Both can still be found on the net if you look really hard.


As odd as it is, I went back to pick up a few and they were gone, however they had laid out about 10 different boxes of other Viaje stuff including the new HHG so I picked up a Shank and a Skull & Bones MOAB to try out. Off the top of my head the also had a FOAB, Shotgun Shell, Fireworks, 50/50 and that's all I can remember. Assuming they have them next time I stop by any of those stand out to try?


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I forgot I also have a SuperShot 12 Gauge and I've smoked a 50/50 White Label Project Red. Didn't really enjoy that one.


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

I had a C-4 that had some egg issues so I didn't get to smoke much of it at all.. I would love to pick up a few if anyone would sell me some/


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

I've only smoked a few, my first was a 50/50 Red.
Didn't know what it was when I fired it up, blew my mind when it switched at the half way point! Thought my palate was hallucinating!!

Five HHG's are in the air, looking forward to trying them.


----------



## Llacrossedude7 (Jun 21, 2012)

I like them pretty well, I had the Satori and the HHG. I loved the Satori but the HHG was not my favorite. It was sweet and had some good leather, chocolate, and earthy flavors but it was super strong.


----------



## justbrew77 (Sep 29, 2011)

Have more then I thought


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice stash there Justin!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I guess I'll have to pull out my Viajes and take a pic now.....


----------

